# HomeMade VRM solution



## Tarun (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi guys i need to Heatsinks for My 78LMT-S2P VRM i have hit ~3.9 Ghz but it aways restarts due to VRM protection  even when i m at 3.4 Ghz with 1.425V the motherboard restarts can we make homemade VRM can i get VRM heatsinks at lamington ?? i need some thing like this or this
 Please help guys !!!!

Bump !!! guys pls suggest me some ideas pls !!


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 23, 2011)

look for some heatsink from an old system and see if it can fit... ?


----------



## Tarun (Oct 23, 2011)

i tried that but i could not find any i guess sticking a80mm fan reduced my temp to 54C from ~67C


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 23, 2011)

Stupid Question but whats a VRM?


----------



## vickybat (Oct 23, 2011)

^^ Voltage regulator module. Its simply a converter which gives a microprocessor chip the desired voltage that it requires. It converts +5v+12v dc to much lower value required by processor usually 1.5v.

Its present in a system mainboard or motherboard, and Gpu pcb because gpu is also a microprocessor which requires lesser voltage and not direct +12v.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info mate


----------



## Tarun (Oct 24, 2011)

hi guys i just hit 3.6 Ghz at 1.525v HT link and NB frequency @ 2400 is the clock OK my temps are something like core1,2,3,4 at 52C and VRM at 67C CPU at 61C after an hour of Prime test
i guess the volts are more i know not every chip is similar but yet is 1.55v ok for 24/7 Overclock??? i have a Hyper TX-3 with some toothpaste as the TIM i will get some tomorrow i guess  suggest me some cheap and good TIM if possible guys


----------



## topgear (Oct 24, 2011)

I've reached 3.5Ghz with 1.425v and 3.7Ghz with 1.5v 

The core and cpu temp looks OK but the VRM temp of 67c is still on high side IMO but have not you told that the VRM temp has reduced to 55c ??

what did you do with the TiM that came with TX3 ? - for buying TiM I would recommend non electro conductive Tim like ARCTIC MX-2 @ Rs. 350


----------



## Tarun (Oct 24, 2011)

i had to replac my HSF many times after i bought TX3 so it all got over 2ndly i m now stable at 3.6Ghz with 1.525v i dont know why but first i was stable at 1.55v and unstable at 1.525v is it due to my crappy PSU


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2011)

if you are using the same PSU even now ( the one in the siggy ) then it's not a PSU issue


----------



## Joker (Oct 25, 2011)

1.55 V is the max safe for Athlon II on air....dont go further.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2011)

I feel comfy upto 1.5v


----------



## Tarun (Oct 26, 2011)

is 1.55v @ 3.6Ghz ok for 24/7 oc ??


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2011)

1.55v might be the max safe limit but in hot and humid countries like this it's best to keep the voltage or OC a notch lower and if you try you can hit 3.5 Ghz with 1.425v ( max official volt limit ) or voltage less than 1.5v - you won't notice any performance diff for 100 Mhz but if you want and can keep the temp under 60 then you can do 3.66 @ 1.55v for 24/7 with 640 

here's a link which might be useful to you 
AMD Athlon-II X4-640 CPU ADX640WFGMBOX | AMD Athlon-II X4-640,Review,ADX640WFGMBOX,Processor,CPU,AM3,Quad-Core,AMD Athlon-II X4-640 Processor ADX640WFGMBOX Quad-Core AM3 CPU Benchmark Performance Review


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 28, 2011)

Tarun said:


> is 1.55v @ 3.6Ghz ok for 24/7 oc ??



No, to be safe specially when it is running 24X7.


----------

